# Lack of intimacy in marriage



## Lisa O'Connor Hir (May 24, 2018)

Is there any reason to be “fasting” from intimacy for a prolonged period and if so, should it first be discussed between the couple, etc?
My husband has completely abstained from ANY type of intimacy for over six months and recently after I brought up the subject, said he’s working things out regarding sexual addiction issues from the past and is called to abstain until his issues are resolved.
No communication regarding it until I finally asked questions.
Any advice, comments, insight on how to go forward with this etc. 
anything would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

NOTE tha part about MUTUAL CONSENT !!

1 Corinthians 7 New International Version (NIV)
Concerning Married Life

7 Now for the matters you wrote about: “It is good for a man not to have sexual relations with a woman.” 2 But since sexual immorality is occurring, each man should have sexual relations with his own wife, and each woman with her own husband. 3 The husband should fulfill his marital duty to his wife, and likewise the wife to her husband. 4 The wife does not have authority over her own body but yields it to her husband. In the same way, the husband does not have authority over his own body but yields it to his wife. 5 Do not deprive each other except perhaps by mutual consent and for a time, so that you may devote yourselves to prayer. Then come together again so that Satan will not tempt you because of your lack of self-control.

These addictions from the past, were you aware of them before you got married or did they come to light recently?

Who is calling for him to abstain?

Generally, intimacy between spouses provides a way to support each other WHILE bonding spouses together.

How long have you been married, how was sex in beginning of marriage?

Any thoughts to him having a affair with someone else, he in effect would be being faithful to the OW.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

What religion is he? What is he basing the need to do this on?
If he is a sex addict, there is just no way a married sex addict hasn't had sex in 6 months.
Since it hasn't been with you...then...I think you have your answer. Sorry you are here. We can help though!


----------

